# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Action & Arcade >  Counter-Strike болталка

## Botanig

Сабж, обсуждаем, впечатляемся...

----------


## Алексей 163

че обсуждать то ....надо играть  !!!:)   качаем и играем :good:  http://letitbit.net/download/91524.9...S_1.6.rar.html

----------


## Алексей 163

новая ссылка http://letitbit.net/download/52083.5...S_1.6.exe.html

----------


## ANTIMRAK

проблема с кс го, запускаешь через стим, а она вылетает и нет никаких ошибок, что можете подсказать?

----------

